# Trolley Jack not working



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Can anyone help
I have been given an Epco HF K60 Mk ll 4 tonne trolley jack
However
It doesn't work

when pumping the handle it rises and then drops
I think it's maybe short of jack oil.

I can't figure out where to add the oil

Looked on line but they have ceased manufacturing them in the early 90's

I don't want to accidentally undo the pressure valve

Can anyone please tell me where to add oil

Attached a few pics


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

Put jack in down position keeping release valve open undo cap that's shown in photo in recess top up with oil..
If still no good suggest seals.


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

For what they cost new, Halfrauds sell some decent little trolley jacks, small enough to carry with you if needed.

Epco stuff was good commercial grade, but they don't seem to be around any longer, so spares are probably a nightmare to get hold of.

Peter


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Thanks Hogan
will try that


Lister
I can source new seals but 
I can't find a user manual for it

I just did not want to take apart any pressure valve
kev


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

I have one you can have once I sell the van.

Colin


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

If you have one of the cheap sets of 'O' rings from Aldi or Lidles, you should have the bits to replace any worn seals in your jack. From what I recall, there are no complicated bits to concern you when taking the thing to pieces, cleaning the bores, replacing the 'O' rings and re-filling with the required oil.

Alan


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

suggest you stick it on ebay. most of those fail due to lack of maintenance and the grit gets into the seals and scratches the bores, so a new seal may well not cure the fault. Take up the offer made on here.

cabby


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Thanks everyone
The jack has barely been used and has been standing for about 12 years. Its in good condition (well nearly good condition)lol


----------



## davesport (Nov 12, 2006)

I don't like what I'm reading here. I'm presently attending a course on Behavioral & Root cause analysis. 

Buy a new jack !

Costco do a 3 tonner for about 60 quid.

That is all.

D.


----------



## bigfrank3 (Mar 26, 2007)

> I don't like what I'm reading here. I'm presently attending a course on Behavioral & Root cause analysis


What's that got to do with Jack.

Frank


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

> I don't like what I'm reading here. I'm presently attending a course on Behavioral & Root cause analysis.
> 
> Buy a new jack ! Costco do a 3 tonner for about 60 quid. That is all.


Not sure I agree. Most sensible people don't go under any vehicle in the first place without a second from of defence.

With me, once I've raised my trolley jack it's either axle stands or ramps.

:wink:


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

davesport said:


> I don't like what I'm reading here. I'm presently attending a course on Behavioral & Root cause analysis.
> 
> Buy a new jack !
> 
> ...


I think it is a brilliant idea to run that course.

Mostly due to the modern workforce being very shabby these days. I speak in general terms, there are still a few diamonds amongst the dross.


----------



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

Try picking it up and dropping it, i took one to the jack man when there was such a man he did it and it worked immediately when i queried him he smiled and tapped his nose, later he told me stuck relief valve is a common problem.


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Davesport 
lol
I know where you are coming from
But this IS a quality well made jack
and the Yorkshireman never chucks stuff away


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Sideways if I can lift it
and find some solid concrete to drop it on I will give it a go
cheers
Kev


----------



## davesport (Nov 12, 2006)

> What's that got to do with Jack.


What it's got to do with is this. I make no judgement about Kev's abilities or safety practices. But when you're dealing with a device that's capable of lifting 4 tonnes, post's that read like the following set alarm bells ringing loud & clear.



> Can anyone help
> I have been given an Epco HF K60 Mk ll 4 tonne trolley jack
> However
> It doesn't work
> ...


The following post about sourcing the seals I see as misguided. Someone might actually take it seriously.



> If you have one of the cheap sets of 'O' rings from Aldi or Lidles, you should have the bits to replace any worn seals in your jack. From what I recall, there are no complicated bits to concern you when taking the thing to pieces, cleaning the bores, replacing the 'O' rings and re-filling with the required oil.


I can't even see the apprentice from the local tyre depot accepting that one. Err, the jacks broke. Nip down to Aldi's & get some new bits 



> Not sure I agree. Most sensible people don't go under any vehicle in the first place without a second from of defence.
> 
> With me, once I've raised my trolley jack it's either axle stands or ramps.


What's that got to do with the case in point ? I'm take it you, like me, don't know Kev1 ? What happens when someone who's borrowed Kev's jack doesn't follow the common sense rules & experiences a failure due the jack being incorrectly serviced or parts from Aldi's being fitted ?

I'm not disparaging anyone's abilities here. It just seems to me that for something that is as safety critical as a hydraulic jack for lifting a heavy load, If I had the choice I'd be using a something with known provenance.

D.


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Hi Dave
I understand entirely what you are saying

I have spoken to a company in Sweden who bought the Epco name brand and they have kindly sent me the operating and service instructions and can also supply the parts.

Thanks for your concern.

I have another trolley jack from Halfords purchased 8 years ago a two tonner that lives in the camper for emergencies. 
I have not seen the Costco jack but for £60 it's likely to be a cheap Chinese import. I would much rather make a proper job of replacing the seals on the Epco one than buy a cheapo.

This site is brilliant for sharing information and other users have in the past really helped me out.

As with all advice you can take it or leave it
Kev


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Much as I understand what you are saying Davesport, I do think you are going over the top on the health and safety aspect. I do wonder if you have been to too many of those courses that build up the fear of doing wrong or making an error. This attitude often appears in large concerns where one does not want to loose a job or a promotion.
This of course is not meant to demean your standing.

cabby


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

cabby said:


> Much as I understand what you are saying Davesport, I do think you are going over the top on the health and safety aspect. I do wonder if you have been to too many of those courses that build up the fear of doing wrong or making an error. This attitude often appears in large concerns where one does not want to loose a job or a promotion.
> This of course is not meant to demean your standing.
> 
> cabby


I have just been reminded why I retired early from Engineering. A branch of employment that I had always been happy to do. :roll:

ps, I never injured, killed or put anyone in danger in all those years.


----------



## davesport (Nov 12, 2006)

> Hi Dave
> I understand entirely what you are saying
> 
> I have spoken to a company in Sweden who bought the Epco name brand and they have kindly sent me the operating and service instructions and can also supply the parts.
> ...


I can understand your point of view Kev. It's not me that will be working with your jack  It's a decision that you & you alone will make. I don't get your analogy about the "Cheap Chinese Import" & making a proper job ? I guess you're aware of the balance of payment deficit ? A lot of the goods we use come from the far east. Generally I don't complain about the quality of the goods. If it were not for cheap Chinese imports life here would be vastly more expensive. My cheap Chinese jack hasn't needed new seals yet.



> Much as I understand what you are saying Davesport, I do think you are going over the top on the health and safety aspect. I do wonder if you have been to too many of those courses that build up the fear of doing wrong or making an error. This attitude often appears in large concerns where one does not want to loose a job or a promotion.
> This of course is not meant to demean your standing.


I'd like to assure you Cabby nowhere close in your assessment of my attitudes to Health & Safety. I'm in no danger of losing my job & I'm not looking for promotion. I work in a very safe industry where serious accidents are rare thankfully.

I'd like to hear your views on accidents that occurred during your lifetime that could very easily have been prevented. I'll give you a bit of a choice.

Bhopal
Piper Alpha
Challenger Shuttle
Buncefield Fire

The one thing they all had in common is that they were preventable & need not have happened. I see the my intervention in Kev1's thread as a way of possibly preventing a mishap later in the life of his trolley jack; nothing else. As with all things on the internet, you can take it or leave it. This is a motorhome interest forum & I treat it as such. I don't expect anyone to listen to anything I say. But I'd hate for something to happen to Kev as he's paid his tenner & sounds like a good egg 

D.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Thank you D, Having been witness to many accidents in my time and agree majority were totally unnecessary. But one cannot take the human element out of the equation, no mater how hard you try.

cabby


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

I also understand your point of view Dave. I worked alongside a team of Trading Law & Technical types for many years and found them to be a thoroughly conscientious group of people.

It seemed from experience that the ones that commanded most respect were the ones that sometimes took a slightly more pragmatic view of some things.

I have loaned out my trolley jack in the past, but always taken the trouble to thoroughly explain it's use, and the risks involved should the user not take a second line of defence. You are right, no-one can know if everyone else does the same thing.


----------



## davesport (Nov 12, 2006)

Apologies to Kev for side tracking his thread :evil: 

Safe jacking....if you see what I mean  

D.


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

davesport said:


> > Hi Dave
> > I understand entirely what you are saying
> >
> > I have spoken to a company in Sweden who bought the Epco name brand and they have kindly sent me the operating and service instructions and can also supply the parts.
> ...


Bhopal
Piper Alpha
Challenger Shuttle
Buncefield Fire

Having been personally involved in the aftermath of the second and last of those, I applaud Davesport's warning on use of "doubtful" spares and Kev's initiative in finding the new owner of the brand and enquiring after genuine spares.

No matter how idiot proof something is, a better form of idiot will emerge, read this thread and think - good advice there. DON'T PUT ALDI/LIDL- SOURCED PARTS IN A BROKEN JACK!!!!!

No apologies for shouting, because this is a public forum and doubtful advice may be followed.

Colin


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Hi all
lol
interesting thread
now

a little up date

a) I was given an Epco jack commercial grade thats at least 20 years old but barely used i reckon a new one of the equivalent grade would cost £600
b) It hadnt been used and consequently had ried out over the 17 years sitting in the corner of a garage.
c) I priced up new seals for it about £70
d) However i wanted to fill it with jack oil and try it first
e) having looked on you tube i could not quite figure out which weas the fill plug (this jacks fill plug turned out to be a nut with a breather ball bearing in) not what i expected but thansk to help on here filled it with jack oil
f) still didn't work
g) managed off the internet to source a user and fault manual for it from Sweden.
h) Contacted two hydraulics company one sent me a freebie part for it
I am now dismantling the jack the hydraulics companies have been great and very helpful
Just got to take pics of the seals and they will post them out to me
Hopefully I will end up with a good safe piece of kit.

I take on board all the advice and help given however i would rather jack up my 4.5 tonne on this jack than some cheaper or smaller jack.

and lets be honest most stuff made nowadays may be shinier and more whizzy but is less likely to be around and functioning in 20 or 30 years time

Kev


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Just received the new seals from a Hydraulic company cost £57
Will update when I have fitted them
Kev


----------



## MarcusM (Sep 28, 2015)

Hi Folks,

Sorry to stir up an old thread especially since I am not a member. 

However, recently I aquired the same jack (K60 mkII) and would like to "restore" it. (don't worry; I am a DIY mechanic for quite a while, and NEVER go under a car supported by a jack only) 

I have searched extensively on the net, but couldn't find the Swedish company mentioned above, nor a seal supplier...

All help much appreciated!


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I was searching a while ago for overhaul kits for jacks, with no success at all. Finished up buying a new jack. Grandson benefited of course.:wink2::wink2:


cabby


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

MarcusM said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> Sorry to stir up an old thread especially since I am not a member.
> 
> ...


I wonder if these people can help you? Try contacting them on 01722-781001.

http://www.commercialsupplies.co.uk/hydraulic_seal_kits.htm


----------



## MarcusM (Sep 28, 2015)

Thanks for the link! 


I already sent them a mail, but I'll try to call them tomorrow, see what they come up with.


----------



## MarcusM (Sep 28, 2015)

Got a mail this morning: seal kit is the same as for the K50. £34 ex vat and £5 p+p

Kev1, any chance you are willing to help me out with the manuals and/or the adress of the Swedish company?

Many thanks so far!


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

Kev's membership has lapsed, although he looks in now and again.

The Swedish Company you are looking for is probably "Jacking AB":
http://www.jacking.se/engelska_hydraulik.htm

Their sales contact is Peter Hällström via:
[email protected]

Their direct phone number is:
+46 (0)227 133 22

Their address is:
Kungsringen 16
SE-736 35 KUNGSÖR, SWEDEN

Good luck with your search. (I'd still rather buy new myself  )


----------



## MarcusM (Sep 28, 2015)

Thanks again!! That might be really helpfull.

I agree on buying new.

However, I already have a 2 ton jack, a 2 ton higher lift jack, a gearbox jack and a two post vehicle lift :grin2: 

So since I got this one (cheap throw in on another deal) I decided to make a bit of a project of it, since tossing fixable stuff ain't no fun :wink2:

Thanks again John!


----------

